# The vasectomy that went wrong



## DKDREAM

Hi all

well we got the results from Flippers vasectomy hes only be half done! They sent away the 2 tubes that they cut and kept and 1 is the tube one is muscle. So the vets have said they will re do him free of charge.


----------



## Pampered pets

It happens quite often unfortunatly, my friend ended up with six litters due to one failing


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> It happens quite often unfortunatly, my friend ended up with six litters due to one failing


Yeah i was really anoyed that its gone wrong the same vets have done 5 others no problems. and one was done on same day as flip.


----------



## Pampered pets

Yeah it just happens, i usually have two V.Hobs at the same time, not only to share the workload but if the worst shoudl happen not all my jills would be pregnant.


----------



## DKDREAM

i have 2 well one and a half lol going to get another 2 done so that'll be 4


----------



## Pampered pets

Im tyring to gte on top of the spaying but the ferrets just keep on arriving !


----------



## scosha37

Sorry to hear that DK...


----------



## DKDREAM

Pampered pets said:


> Im tyring to gte on top of the spaying but the ferrets just keep on arriving !


lol know what you mean. I am keeping the 3 unexpected little ones as its not there fault they where born just means more cages lol.


----------



## Pampered pets

Yep know what you mean, im just about full up now.


----------



## carol

im glad i got my girls done we let jilly have one litter then we kept another girl or we would of had 2 litters.


----------



## goodold

DKDREAM said:


> Hi all
> 
> well we got the results from Flippers vasectomy hes only be half done! They sent away the 2 tubes that they cut and kept and 1 is the tube one is muscle. So the vets have said they will re do him free of charge.


Hi Could you kindly let me know where you have a vet to take vasectomy? Thanks very much!


----------



## DKDREAM

goodold said:


> Hi Could you kindly let me know where you have a vet to take vasectomy? Thanks very much!


I am not sure I understand your question, but will try and answer it. You need to ring local vets in your area and ask if they do ferret vasectomy as not all vets do. They like the ferret to be an adult (1 year old plus) and in season at the time of the operation. The cost will depend on where you live.


----------



## dougal22

goodold said:


> Hi Could you kindly let me know where you have a vet to take vasectomy? Thanks very much!





DKDREAM said:


> I am not sure I understand your question, but will try and answer it. You need to ring local vets in your area and ask if they do ferret vasectomy as not all vets do. They like the ferret to be an adult (1 year old plus) and in season at the time of the operation. The cost will depend on where you live.


Hi DK, the question asked of you re: vasectomy - sadly it relates to a cat 

The person wants a cat to have a vasectomy and not be castrated as per usual procedure *and* he/she doesnt even own the cat 

Please check out this thread for more info 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/150197-i-betrayed-him-any-suggestion.html


----------



## DKDREAM

Just seen the thread, why do you feel its cruel to have a cat neutered? some male cats can and do live a happy life un neutered as a pet (But these cases are very few and far between) maybe his original owners are having him neutered to hopefully stop him straying away looking for girls! He is their cat and it is their choice you have no say in the matter 

also I very much doubt a vet would vasectomise a cat anyway ferrets are only done because females MUST be brought out of season or they can suffer with long term health problems, it often works out cheaper for people with a few ferrets to have a boy done, it means no babies and its natural


----------

